# Geese Hopping fields



## hungoverhunter (Apr 10, 2013)

I have been watching geese land in a combined bean field..feed for half hour, hop 50-100 yards into a combined corn field, for 4 days. Im wondering what the best way to hunt them is, do i set up in the bean field, which offers only a fence line for hide, or do i try and set up in the better hide corn field. More or less wondering can i pull the geese off of landing in the bean field to land in the corn field or is it better to kill them in the beans?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Set up where the bean field meets the corn field. Some decoys in the beans and some in the corn.


----------



## hungoverhunter (Apr 10, 2013)

should have specified, there is a fence that separates the fields.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Set up your decoys in the corn field and sit in the fence line.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

sounds like they need another day or 2 to pattern. could be new birds to area. if possible keep an eye on em and let em show you what field they want. good luck


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

o **** re-read you post. hunt the corn if thats where they end up every night


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Or get a rake, hide your blind, and hunt them in the beans. either way you should get some shooting.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

I would agree professor,

If your worried about em short stopping you in the beans I'd bet with calling and flagging and the dekes in the corn they'd come right in. If u wanna hunt the beans wait for a wind were they don't have to spin around. Don't give em a choice to slid to the corn and make em drop right in without turning.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

If I were you... I would hunt the corn. Like mentioned before. They end up in the corn anyways. This way you could get them to swing in to the corn first.

I had the same situation years ago while snow goose hunting in the spring. They birds would land in the beans... then about 1 our later jump the fence to the corn. I didn't know what to do... So I finally opted for the corn. Had a great shoot and they didn't short stop me one bit.

Good luck and hammer them.


----------

